# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SL-Box  SL Box - SAMSUNG Update 1.11 Release

## Shamseldeen Victory

SL Box - SAMSUNG Update 1.11 Release   Read unlock code for : 
- I5500, 
- Corby Smartphone,
- Galaxy Europa, 
- Galaxy 550

----------

